# Adopting my little sister in UK



## KittyKatx

Hey, recently my parents were killed in a car crash. Im 21 and have a 9 month old sister (Obvs a complete suprise!). my parents had not updated their will yet so i will inherit their money as the will states but their isnt anything written about my sister. i dont want her to end up in care and want to adopt her but im worried about not being married and in my last year at uni. will i have problems or should it be smooth sailing.


----------



## Charlotte-j

You don't have to be married/ working etc. Ill find some details for you. Be a few mins xx


----------



## Charlotte-j

https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Parent...hildrenincare/AdoptionAndFostering/DG_4019657

https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Parent...ildrenincare/AdoptionAndFostering/DG_10021345

Directgov is full of info, Or try contacting Citizens advice they will help you. Best of luck xx


----------



## KittyKatx

Do you think ill have to go through the whole suitability stage? i dont want her to be in care for the time it would take to check me out. shes nine months this is probably worrying enough for her. x x


----------



## Charlotte-j

I think they will let you look after her while it goes through (not 100% though), and think you will have no problem getting to adopt her. After all social services etc would rather children be with family than in care xx


----------



## Chocciebutton

I am sorry to hear this.....I wouldnt have thought your age will be a problem....they usually get funny when they think the person who wants to adopt is older. I think the citizens advice would be a start or ask your solicitor if you have one, I hope everything turns out ok :hugs:


----------



## KittyKatx

Thanks for your advice. i hope it all works and ill contact my lawyer tomorrow x


----------



## littleloves

(((hugs))) I am sorry for the loss of your parents :(. 
Good luck with adopting your sister :)


----------



## MrsNovBaby

So sorry for the loss of your parents. So happy that you are adopting your little sister , hope that it all works out for you, hugs xx


----------



## Elakizim

i just wanna give u a big hug, bless your heart. im sure ur not going to have a problem xx


----------



## sweetcheeks78

I have no experience of this so can't offer any adicie, but just wanted to say wow, what a huge thing for you to be going through. I'm so sorry you lost your parents, and I really hope it all works out for you with your little sister. :hugs:


----------



## Lottie86

I'm so sorry to hear of the tragic loss of your parents :hugs::hugs: I think it is wonderful that you are so responsible that you want to adopt your little sister yourself and I wish you every luck in the world that it is quick and smooth sailing getting it all sorted out xxx


----------



## JPARR01

I am sorry to hear about the loss of your parents. I think it is such a wonderful thing on what you are doing. Best of luck and God Bless! :hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

Aww hun i am so sorry for the loss of your parents :hugs: I think you are doing a fantastic thing by wanting to adopt your little sister, good luck and keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## kimmyttcno3

Oh hunny, what a fantastic thing you are doing. Your parents would be so proud of you xxx Sorry you are going through this and I hope it all goes smoothly for you xx


----------



## RoxyRoo

I'm so sorry for the loss of your Mum and Dad :cry:

I hope that the process of adopting your sister will be a short and straightforward one. Sending you lots of strength xx

If you ever need to talk, we're all here :hugs:


----------



## Foogirl

What an awful situation for you :hugs:

You can apply to become your sister's legal guardian and I can't see in the meantime that she would have to go into care. You would require to be assessed by the family court but it would be an extreme circumstance which would lead the courts here to split up a family. Social Work in the UK make keeping families together, a priority so assuming you are capable of caring for her and she isn't at risk, I would suspect they will make a temporary custody order in your favour until a more permanent arrangement can be made.


----------



## Scarlett13

Bless your heart! I am so sorry for your loss. What a courageous & selfless person you are, good luck!!!


----------



## xSamanthax

Any updates yet hun?? :hugs:


----------



## Swift

Good luck :)


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Oh, honey, big hugs to you on the loss of your parents. I admire your strength and determination in deciding to adopt your sister.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sorry for your loss


----------



## bek74

How is everything going?


----------



## Ohmy4

Any updates?! I hope you got your lil sister...shes way better off with family then the foster system..


----------



## ellebob

It would best for you to apply for a Special Guardianship Order. Adoption would mean you effectively become your sister's 'parent', but with SGO you would get parental responsibility but continue to be her sister. Social services should go through all of this with you and help you through the process as long as there isn't anyone else in the family who they think would be more suitable to care for her.


----------

